# Learning note for note...



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

I've been playing electric guitar for awhile and have some good skills, but I've never taken the time to learn a song note for note, from beginning to end. I'd like to get some recommendations for songs to start with, songs that would help me play with others who know songs note for note. Most any genre. Thanks.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Crazy train - ozzy.

Smells like teen spirit - nirvana

Everlong - foo fighters

Yes i went song first.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

There are many good note for note tutorials on YT.
Just google 'how to play (song title) on guitar'.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like to sight read old instrumentals until they're mostly or entirely memorized, like Telstar, the Godfather 1 & 2 themes, etc. Some jazz standards like Limehouse Blues, Shine On Harvest Moon, St. Louis Blues, etc.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

There is a Canadian guy on YT that goes by “shut up and play”, great tutorials.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

How good is your ear? time to start training those ears! I took lessons starting out and part of what helped my ADD addled mind stick with the program was learning songs i liked and wanted to play. 

Start with easy lead lines and work your way up. when I was 2-3 years into lessons ( we always did little ear training bits) my teacher said here, learn this solo. By ear. track was freebird and I was like wtf man how am I gonna learn that by ear! We had a half hour so he sat there and played it over and over while I sussed it out. It wasnt that hard to figure out actually. Playing it up to speed is a different story lol. Took some practice.

Play along with whatever song your trying to learn and solo's generally start in the same key the song is in, or the same chord that is playing over the start of the solo. In the case of freebird its G. Start with small phrases and learn them and add it all together.

Now I can jam along with whatever and figure it out while I go. I don't get everything mind you but the more you do it the better you get. Spotify playlists are great when you know the songs but have never played them. Go to YT or ultimate guitar for the tricky stuff. Use the force Luke! Let your ears be your guide.

Just thought of one I learned the other day, Monkeywrench by the Foos. Easy little lead line and the rest is chords (hint: in drop D, easier than actual chords). Mapping out the song helps. Eg. Intro- verse- chorus- verse- breakdown- bridge- chorus


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I think it's easier to play something note for note if you know why they played it in the first place.

So instead of this note, this note, this note, it becomes the strong notes of the chord from this position.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Often tab is incorrect on the web and purchased sheet music in my experience is not much better. 

Knowing some theory helps. Most of the time with me its all out window and my ear is the guiding light. I was born with an ear for music but it took practice (since I started in '93) to get it to where it is. 

I used to hear my mom play piano when i was a kid and would figure out right hand melodies to stuff (phantom of the opera was one i recall). I knew zero theory and couldnt play piano worth a shit. I think they call it music memory. Probably lots here that could do that too. Im nothing special.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

I started out way back in my youth with songs that had easy riffs and uncomplicated structure(verse-verse-chorus-verse etc..) Once I knew the verse and chorus I put them in order. I don't know what your musical preferences are but here is a short list of songs I learned all those years ago and can mostly still recall if pressed at a jam. Sunshine of Your Love, Pipeline, Secret Agent Man, Suzie Q, House of the Rising Sun, Whole Lotta Love, Heartbreaker, Paranoid(and various other Black Sabbath, a gold mine of great riffs. This was all "by ear", I have since learned to sightread actual notes and studied theory to the point where I can now understand why some songs are structured the way they are, but I covered a lot of ground before then.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Vally said:


> There is a Canadian guy on YT that goes by “shut up and play”, great tutorials.


Some great videos. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Hammerhands said:


> I think it's easier to play something note for note if you know why they played it in the first place.
> 
> So instead of this note, this note, this note, it becomes the strong notes of the chord from this position.


Right I can do that, but I'd like to give note for note a go but find it intimidating so I'm asking for songs that are manageable.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> Often tab is incorrect on the web and purchased sheet music in my experience is not much better.
> 
> Knowing some theory helps. Most of the time with me its all out window and my ear is the guiding light. I was born with an ear for music but it took practice (since I started in '93) to get it to where it is.
> 
> I used to hear my mom play piano when i was a kid and would figure out right hand melodies to stuff (phantom of the opera was one i recall). I knew zero theory and couldnt play piano worth a shit. I think they call it music memory. Probably lots here that could do that too. Im nothing special.


Right, this is what I'm going for. To develop my ear and and to ltry and play mostly note for note, for whole songs.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Jim9guitars said:


> I started out way back in my youth with songs that had easy riffs and uncomplicated structure(verse-verse-chorus-verse etc..) Once I knew the verse and chorus I put them in order. I don't know what your musical preferences are but here is a short list of songs I learned all those years ago and can mostly still recall if pressed at a jam. Sunshine of Your Love, Pipeline, Secret Agent Man, Suzie Q, House of the Rising Sun, Whole Lotta Love, Heartbreaker, Paranoid(and various other Black Sabbath, a gold mine of great riffs. This was all "by ear", I have since learned to sightread actual notes and studied theory to the point where I can now understand why some songs are structured the way they are, but I covered a lot of ground before then.


Exactly what I'm looking for. I know the main riffs of most of these songs but wanted some suggestions for ones to learn as whole songs, rather than fakingit beyond the well-know riffs.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Cinnamon Girl.
Pretty easy lead. lol


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s hard to suggest an easy note for note song for someone else. We all have different skills. My advice, listen to a lot of stuff you like...closely. You should be able to HEAR what song falls within YOUR skill set.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

/initiate quarantine ramble.

I have been of the mindset (lately) that unless I understand what's happening, I'm not learning anything. I understand everyone is different, it seems most are better than playing by ear than me. I however need to understand what the underlying music is, key, progression, and trying to understand what borrowed chords are used.

So playing along to music, which is my nightly practice, I find songs I like on YT and add them to a playlist I call Play Along, is the way I am learning now. I had an instructor early on that was theory heavy and now those things are starting to pay off, of course I was the one that had to work on it.

At this point, I'm not a note for note guy, I play along to learn the chords and structure. Once I have those, learning the melody is next up. It seems to me that the fills and ultimately lead lines, will fall into place at some point. Big takeaway for me lately has been what the most common target notes are in a solo. This is something I wouldn't have realized if I was just learning what notes people play, instead of what and why. Currently, I am learning that there are very conscious choices with chord tones. Its not just luck the classic solos sound good.

Also, I am surprised nightly by how many songs I like that have 'non standard' elements. Things that I would have assumed are straight ahead rock simple, but have an exciting twist that only learning the structure of the song would have taught me. What comes to mind is Rock and Roll Aint Noise Pollution or Once Upon a Time in The West by Dire Straits. Whenever I think I am getting it I force myself to count out the solo in Blue Oyster Cults Godzilla, or Doobies China Grove.

I think the secret is just keep doing. However to speed it up, writing out the chords on paper and determining the key and chord triads, certainly helps me find notes that work, because I am learning that playing the pentas all the time has a certain sound. I don't always want that sound.

C


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Cardamonfrost said:


> /initiate quarantine ramble.
> 
> I have been of the mindset (lately) that unless I understand what's happening, I'm not learning anything. I understand everyone is different, it seems most are better than playing by ear than me. I however need to understand what the underlying music is, key, progression, and trying to understand what borrowed chords are used.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of this advice. I'm along this path but need to play along more with music like you do since I don't play a lot with others. Some pros I know think learning note for note is very important...that's why I started this thread.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

coyoteblue said:


> Thanks for all of this advice. I'm along this path but need to play along more with music like you do since I don't play a lot with others. Some pros I know think learning note for note is very important...that's why I started this thread.


I can’t play solos note for note. I suppose some I can come close but otherwise my theory is start with the correct note, hit some key notes within certain parts of the solo and end with the correct note while trying to keep the basic structure of the solo. 

If ever someone came up to me and told me I didn’t play the solo like (insert artist name) does I’d have a pretty blunt response.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

cdntac said:


> hit some key notes within certain parts of the solo


As long as one hits the signature riffs.
I tell people that if they recognize what I'm trying to play, I'm happy.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

IMO if you can learn this solo over time, you will not only get your chops up but learn a lot about Major scale soloing,, which some seem to neglect/avoid.

The song changes key for this solo to C Major so you can use your A Min Pent boxes, albeit in a different context. Starts off easy and gets harder, so it can be a project: Solo starts at 2:45.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

coyoteblue said:


> Thanks for all of this advice. I'm along this path but need to play along more with music like you do since I don't play a lot with others. Some pros I know think learning note for note is very important...that's why I started this thread.


Learning note for note has its place and is nice to know that you can nail it. Helps build character and confidence. Learning to improvise (and not stray out into left field) definitely has its place as well. Some friends I'd jammed with could just never be bothered to learn drum/guitar/bass parts note for note. Some don't play note for note because they can't... without some serious practice. In which case the previous sentence applies. If its too hard try something easier. Or practice the shit out of the hard parts until you start making some ground. 

Playing along with your favorite tunes when you don't have a band helps in a few ways. You have to listen to the music for timing. Get your rhythm down or your leads arent going to be able to hang in the pocket with the music. Builds your ear for your guitar parts. Even after playing some songs for years im still hearing things that id been playing wrong in the past. 

As someone that used to teach stuff (snowboarding, guitar to name a few) some of my training applies to learning just about anything.
Pick something achievable for your level. Trying harder stuff forces you to challenge yourself. Too hard and your setting yourself up for failure.
Know how you learn. Thinkers, need to write some stuff down or know the why behind it. Auditory learner. Or you learn mostly by doing. Im a do'er.


Was just jamming to a solid playlist on spotify today. A song came on that I thought would be a good for those wanting to nail a song note for note. Without knowing your level thought this would be good for most that want to play something note for note.
You shook me all night long. Some solid phrasing in that solo that fits the song perfectly. Makes you feel like a bit of a living room rock star when you nail that shit tooHNG^%$

Ready. Set. Go.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

As others have pointed out-learning note for note can serve a purpose.
But at some point you need to move beyond it.

Personally I have learned things "Correctly" and others "incorrectly, but on purpose"
Some songs by other people I play fairly straightforward, but may have some variations on, because I like them and exact copies can be boring at times.
Some songs I purposefully play very differently (Acoustic versions of heavy electric songs & vice-versa, slow songs fas, fast songs slow, different genres, etc.)


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Rozz said:


> IMO if you can learn this solo over time, you will not only get your chops up but learn a lot about Major scale soloing,, which some seem to neglect/avoid.
> 
> The song changes key for this solo to C Major so you can use your A Min Pent boxes, albeit in a different context. Starts off easy and gets harder, so it can be a project: Solo starts at 2:45.


I'll take a look. Thanks.


----------



## coyoteblue (Feb 8, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> Learning note for note has its place and is nice to know that you can nail it. Helps build character and confidence. Learning to improvise (and not stray out into left field) definitely has its place as well. Some friends I'd jammed with could just never be bothered to learn drum/guitar/bass parts note for note. Some don't play note for note because they can't... without some serious practice. In which case the previous sentence applies. If its too hard try something easier. Or practice the shit out of the hard parts until you start making some ground.
> 
> Playing along with your favorite tunes when you don't have a band helps in a few ways. You have to listen to the music for timing. Get your rhythm down or your leads arent going to be able to hang in the pocket with the music. Builds your ear for your guitar parts. Even after playing some songs for years im still hearing things that id been playing wrong in the past.
> 
> ...


Sounds like good advice. Thanks for the song suggestion.


----------

